# The life of a barn rat.



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Its 1:43 A.M on a sunday morning and I cant sleep. I have tried everything but cry myself to sleep, lol. So once again I am on the computer. lol. now it is 1:44 a.m....okay I wont do that. 

Oh yeah, Also an update is that I am taking two courses over the internet I am now taking a class called Horse Management and also Japanese 1. (yeah I know, Japanese is almost such a random language for me to be or want to be learning ) 

I would recomend watching on youtube the intence Japanese Lessons..There SO funny!

Oh yeah, someone at the barn recommened for me to look at this one site that I forgot the site, I am going to try to figure it out and check it out....


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

so you guys need to see www.hopeisemo.com Its really funny. Thats what had been recommended to me. I got to go though. Adios!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

4-1-07

April Fools Day...Hmm...No jokes. Guess my family is getting too old for april fools? 

Today was sunday so I could not go out to the barn. I did go and get my camera though, I left it there. I have some really funny videos I need to show you guys at some point. Tomorrow I will try to get some links up.

Nothing really happened today. I was super bored. I should have gone to www.bored.com, but didn't. Lol.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

4-8-09

Happy Easter! 

Today I did go to the barn, but only to see my pals. I have missed them. I went to Moab for the Jeep Safari and did some SWEET 4-wheeling trails, My favorite was when we were on relatively flat ground and we stood up in the jeep. It was a BLAST!

I will try to get a link of us on there for you guys.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

4-9-07

So I was asked to junior prom and then the guy texted me today and said, sorry but i cant go...I am slightly annoyed.

Don decided he had to teach me How I should be training, he is really getting on Sarahs and mine cases, he wont let us do it our way, he keeps telling us to find our way then gets angry when we dont. AH! he gets really annoying at times, I guess that cant be helped.

Its raining, and its also almost midnight. I have school in the morning and yeah, I dont want to go. 

I DONT WORK SATURDAY! so guess what I am doing.....SPRING SHOTS!!!

Oh and guess what else is saturday...THE DUE DATE FOR ONE OF THE BOARDERS MARES!!! we have a paso fino in foal due the 14th...I am super excited and hope to see it come, that would be awesome, we think its going to be a palomino pinto. the mothers traits go all the way back to being pintos and the father is palomino....we will see how that goes.

I will get lots of pictures tmw....

anyhow, I promised pictures of us 4- wheeling so here you go....


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

6-14-07

wow. Its been sometime. I have been quite busy but it's summer now! hurray. Myke has nearly shed out completely and is now being half leased by a cute little girl named Abbey. 

Sarah and I have constantly disagreeing with things lately and its really putting me down. Today I was weeding around the barn and she was really mad that I had a shovel and was getting down to the bottom of the roots. I don't know why... She started telling me it was going to look worse....but then Patty came out and was really pleased with what I had done. ( earlier in the day sarah was saying how everything was growing back in 2 days. I tried to tell her if you get the roots out then it doesnt grow back and in stead of a yellow ground we can have a brown ground. But of course she doesnt listen. We'll see how long till we need to weed there again....)

The barn owner ended up getting a new horse..Hes dark brown and VERY queit. He is only 3 years old but hasnt spooked at anything yet and only goes when you ask him too! I'm excited! I have not ridden him but according to Don we could even think about using him for lessons.

Oh and the mare at the barn had her baby a month or two ago. A colt, and as planned a Pinto Palomino. 

well, I got to go to work so I will talk to everyone later!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

6-17-07 Fathers Day

No barn on Sundays. but thats alright. I had fun today, I've done quite a bit. Mostly texted some pretty hott guys (one in particular.) on my phone...I guess thats what I end up doing when I'm not at the barn...
:? 


oh gosh something really upsetting did happen today! we ended up taking my precious sheltie dog to the vet! She was appearing very sick so we took her there as soon as we had a chance! After some blood tests they found out its her liver and think she has hepatitis. I am really worried and not being able to sleep very well. (its actually 2 am on a monday morning not a sunday night.) I plan on driving my car to the vet first thing in the morning! I cant wait to see how she's doing.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry  How is she doing?? I hope she's feeling better!


----------

